# Which jig do you use the most?



## ronpod (Jan 14, 2010)

I just bought raw materials to build some of the jigs that Bill Hylton details in his book Router Magic. Which jig do you find the most useful? Which jig should be built first?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ron

Push stick, you can't have to many  use the sliding dovetail way so you can replace the handle easy.
i.e. see below,handle ,all done on the router table.
http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=RTA--&product=P055
======



ronpod said:


> I just bought raw materials to build some of the jigs that Bill Hylton details in his book Router Magic. Which jig do you find the most useful? Which jig should be built first?


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

ronpod said:


> I just bought raw materials to build some of the jigs that Bill Hylton details in his book Router Magic. Which jig do you find the most useful? Which jig should be built first?


The first is the mortising jig ! I use only loose tenons than i ave many mortises to do.

Santé


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

A TS sled.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hamlin said:


> A TS sled.


+1 on this Ken.. I use the heck out of my sleds.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Panel sled aka table saw sled

router skis but this is a method not a jig

I use patterns a lot i.e. make a pattern and cut a bunch of pieces with the same pattern. I've done beams and posts that way


----------



## munruben (Feb 6, 2010)

Taper jig and crosscut sled on TS. Also use spline jig for box making on TS. Hoping to find some good jigs for use with my router.


----------



## tinfoilhat (Mar 19, 2010)

crosscut sled and finger-joint jig.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Incra 3000 se


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Hamlin said:


> A TS sled.


Another +1 on Ken's suggestion. I built a rip/taper sled and a cross-cut sled. They're very handy. My next sled, in the works, is a planer sled.

My first "jig" was a dust separator for the dust collector. Saves a lot of emptying the bag.

Cassandra


----------



## irvin00 (Feb 14, 2010)

Dado jig


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

+1 on the mortising jig, Sante... at least it's one I have a couple of projects backed up on. I just need to get my RT cabinet wired and all the drawers made first. I hope to move that forward this weekend!


----------



## bobfowler (Mar 10, 2010)

My most used is probably my sled for making cope and stick doors.


----------



## mveach (Aug 21, 2010)

edge joiner


----------

